# What am I not getting about rubber straps?



## BTNMNKI

Whaaat is the deal with rubber straps [insert subpar Seinfeld impression]? I keep seeing folks here recommending them as a good way to stay comfortable in the summer. I've had a Garmin on a silicone strap and I currently have a smart band on something similar for when I'm working out. Neither of which are comfortable to wear as soon as you're the least bit warm - they stick to my skin, sweat builds up underneath them.

Is it a quality of materials issue? I generally stay away from anything plastic during the summer months, as it tends to absorb rather than disperse heat.


----------



## dfx1

I hear if lint sticks to it its crap. What a metric lol.


----------



## Alex Thyl

Rubber straps are not better in any way in summer. At least for me.

I don't like them for the reason you mentioned, plus they wear off easily and quickly.


----------



## Emphasis

I occasionally use barton silicone straps, and I think they're some of the most comfortable straps I've ever used. In addition to being pretty much waterproof, rubber and silicone watch straps are very easy to clean as well.


----------



## Ginseng108

I have always been a bracelet guy but in recent years, I've come to appreciate rubber and resin straps. I swap them in freely in the warmer months because they're lighter and softer on the wrist. I've also become aware that if you're actually sweating, you're going to do do whether you're wearing rubber or metal. It'll just feel a different kind of icky.


----------



## mui.richard

If you're sweaty enough to make a quality vulcanized rubber strap icky and sticky, no strap will be particularly comfortable.
Living in Hong Kong at the moment and other than metal bracelets the best alternative is rubber.


















Plus, better designed straps have water channels molded in the back so water can escape.


----------



## caribiner23

I find good ones to be ridiculously comfortable.


----------



## Chiane

They also dry, or can be wiped dry, almost instantly, like after a workout or getting out of a pool. It sucks sitting around with a wet watch strap. 
As mentioned, good ones don’t sit flat against the skin. They are raised for airflow. Oh, and they don’t stain or look dirty, ever.


----------



## Sugman

I’ve learned not to buy rubber straps based on price, alone. I don’t care for silicone straps. I tend to lean toward vulcanized, FKM, or natural rubber straps. I have several hybrid straps, as well.


----------



## Joshua G

Sugman said:


> I’ve learned not to buy rubber straps based on price, alone. I don’t care for silicone straps. I tend to lean toward vulcanized, FKM, or natural rubber straps. I have several hybrid straps, as well.
> View attachment 16616655
> 
> View attachment 16616657


Those look great! Who makes 'em and where did you get 'em?


----------



## Stchambe

Similar for me.

I find k get problems with softer or tacky silicone.

Worst example is when I wore a SMPc on the silicone strap for close to two months in a desert and my skin started to get irritated. Switched to the bracelet and the problem went away.

bracelets and leather straps have never given me a problem.

interestingly, the rubber on my garmin hasn’t given me a problem. Probably because is smoother and more plastic-like.


----------



## Willbrink

No idea who recommends rubber or silicone strap to stay comfortable in summer, but they're crazy. They are hot and sweaty. Bracelets, NATO (if you like the look, I don't), and I have had good experience with Hirsch Performance Straps which look great, waterproof, and breath.


----------



## BTNMNKI

Chiane said:


> They also dry, or can be wiped dry, almost instantly, like after a workout or getting out of a pool. It sucks sitting around with a wet watch strap.


The same goes for metal, but I see your point. Which also makes me wonder why people put divers on nato straps.





Sugman said:


> I’ve learned not to buy rubber straps based on price, alone. I don’t care for silicone straps. I tend to lean toward vulcanized, FKM, or natural rubber straps.


That's somewhat what I suspected - design and materials used will make a difference.


----------



## Knowwheretogo

The WatchGecko Zuludiver modern is awesome and comfortable, especially when paired with their deployant clasp.
The original Tropic is also good.
I have both of these on different watches. I don’t care for thick rubber straps, and I find if they have perforations they work better for me. I’m also a run hot and generally easy to sweat person.


----------



## Ticktocker

I don't get the whole "rubber is comfortable on a hot day" thing either. Especially when some can cost over $100. That in itself is uncomfortable enough to avoid them. 

For me, there is nothing more comfortable than a bracelet with a ratcheting clasp on hot days (and nights ). Nato straps feel good when it's hot but I think they destroy the look of any watch so I am not really doing that.


----------



## supawabb

dfx1 said:


> I hear if lint sticks to it its crap. What a metric lol.


This is a case of someone needing to try something out rather basing their reply on what they've heard.




Alex Thyl said:


> Rubber straps are not better in any way in summer. At least for me.
> 
> I don't like them for the reason you mentioned, plus they wear off easily and quickly.


Fine not to like them, but interested in learning just how they "wear off" easily? I've bean wearing rubber straps on almost all my watches for a good 10 years + and not a single one is showing any "wearing" as you called it.

As far as the rubber straps go, most of the bigger companies carry really nice quality ones. Then you have the micro brand companies who in many instances have their straps made by some of the larger companies like Bonetto Cinturini. You also have ISOfrane who began making straps in the 1960's, shut down and have been back in business for 12-14 years? They are amazing, but are also ver expensive. For an ISOfrane styles strap, at 1/3rd the price and 95% of the quality one can look at Borealis rubber straps. You have a variety of rubber/silicone straps. FKM rubber, vulcanized rubber, silicone. Some of the qualms about silicone is they can be a lint magnet. I presently have a vented style silicone strap on a diver at the moment and have to say it's comfort is out of this world. Impressed enough by it I have 6 more on the way. The FKM rubber straps are strong and supple and one can get them in a variety of colors and designs. Also HNBR rubber, the following is copied from WatchGecko's site: (Hydrogenated Acrylonitrile-Butadiene) rubber is a modern and highly resistant compound. It offers superior r*esistance to steam, oils and corrosive materials.* It has advanced abrasion resistance and makes a watch strap comfortable in hot and cold conditions.

I certainly enjoy them far more year round as they never begin to smell bad like leather can if they get sweaty over and over again, or wet. They offer me far more comfort overall. Are they dressy? Not at all, but then again neither are the watches I wear them on. If I want dressy, I have watches for that purpose.

So at present, I have the following
1 x ISOfrane
1 x HNBR rubber
3 x Borealis rubber (ISOfrane style)
8 x FKM rubber

A few examples of the various rubber straps:

Borealis rubber


Borealis rubber


Borealis rubber (left). ISOfrane rubber (right)


HNBR rubber


HNBR rubber


HNBR rubber


FKM rubber


FKM rubber


FKM rubber purchased from Dryden watches (identical to the FKM's above but at 7x's the price)


----------



## big_slacker

Weird that Garmin is mentioned in the OP because their soft rubber straps are some of the best. I wear a forerunner 945 for all my sports and in summer that could mean 1-12 hour mountain bike rides. Super comfy with the strap, though I think it's more due to the super light weight of the watch. I don't like rubber straps on heavier watches. Have the factory one for the Pelagos and have never used it after trying it once. Looks off and isn't comfy.


----------



## Medusa

I agree. Not only is rubber uncomfortable above water in the summer, the price on some is just too crazy high.

It does not seem possible that rubber that was injected into a mold is worth more than 5 bucks. With a buckle.


----------



## Chiane

Yes, true, same goes for metal. I wear both on divers, but for divers I am wearing in pools or oceans, rubber is still more practical I think. A bracelet can get pretty beat up around pool surfaces, and you look like fishing tackle to barracudas in Florida with a shinny bracelet.

Watches are allowed to have multiple strap options. Even with a metal bracelet, it’s fun to switch it out for a colored rubber strap sometimes. And rubber is lighter.


----------



## Cohfindex

This is what the ventilation design on the inside of a Tropic strap looks like. Every tapering box vents to a hole in the strap, which serves both the purpose of allowing the strap to breathe and also looks better aesthetically than just a smooth slab of rubber. The rubber (at least on a genuine Tropic) has great elasticity and allows the strap to comfortably stretch with a swelling wrist in hot, high humidity, conditions. They also taper dramatically, reducing the amount of contact points with the skin. And a quick rinse with soap and water after a sweaty day and they’re good as new. There’s a reason they’ve been around as long as they have.


----------



## Sugman

Thanks, @Joshua G …they’re both made by Hirsch…the rubber one is an Accent and the other one is a Robby. The Tiger is nice, too.


----------



## Alex Thyl

> ".._.I've bean wearing rubber straps on almost all my watches for a good 10 years + and *not a single one is showing any "wearing"* as you called it_..."


All rubber straps show sign of wear (discoloration etc.).

That is what I meant (not my pictures of a Garmin watch):


















You might be an exception to a general rule of what you use on daily basis show signs of wear with time.


----------



## maliboo74

It’s not necessarily a better alternative to a bracelet but definitely a nice change. Especially with a deployant buckle.


----------



## Nokie

A pure rubber strap tends to be a bit more forgiving, at least in my experience. 

Everyone's mileage seems to vary, IMHO.


----------



## Mediocre

There are multiple styles & qualities of both rubber and silicone (often mentioned interchangeably here). For example, I find Oris & NTH rubber straps to be great in summer (and really any time). Some of the super-soft, possibly non-vulcanized rubber straps are very pliable and nice in low humidity, cool weather.....but they are terrible if hot & sweaty


----------



## Oris1977

I definitely hear what you are saying. I live in the southern, central part of Florida where we don’t get that nice sea breeze in the summer. It gets hot! I do believe that stainless bracelets are cooler (we’re talking temperature here 🤣) because they are better vented with the links and not one solid piece like a rubber strap. That being said, I do wear a lot of rubber straps. Rubber B makes high quality, smooth straps that don’t collect stuff on them. They are also very comfortable. I also like that the rubber strap that I put on my sub because it keeps the bracelet from getting banged up when I’m engaging in active summertime activities.

To me, there’s pros and cons to both bracelets and rubber straps.


----------



## leadbelly2550

most of my watches are dive watches, and i wear most of them in the water, whether it’s at the beach, kayaking, canoeing, sailboarding, or surfing. A number of the watches are on bracelets most of the year but get swapped to a dive strap in the summer. Bracelets are OK strapped over a wetsuit, but they aren’t great in the water against your skin. If you never swim with the watch, i can see the logic of keeping it on a bracelet. Heck, if you don’t like dive straps, then don’t wear them. good rubber straps are comfortable for me. (i wear a garmin fenix on the right all the time, on aftermarket silicone straps that are comparable to Garmin’s OEM at half the price. They’re good. Of course, you’ll sweat underneath them, but you can take it off after a swim or workout, wipe it (and your wrist) off, and you’re good to go. 

good rubber straps do a nice job in terms of helping moisture get out from under. Hirsch Accent (the black rubber strap with the cross-hatched pattern pictured somewhere above) and Hirsch Pure do that with a concave underside. Tropic and ladder-style straps have holes or openings in strap, and some are textured underneath. Zuludiver makes a nice FKM rubber alternative to branded Tropic straps, and Borealis and Helm make good lower-ccst alternatives to Isofrane ladder-style straps. There are a number of good suppliers of vulcanized rubber straps like Bonetto Cinturini and Zuludiver.


----------



## supawabb

Alex Thyl said:


> All rubber straps show sign of wear (discoloration etc.).
> 
> That is what I meant (not my pictures of a Garmin watch):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might be an exception to a general rule of what you use on daily basis show signs of wear with time.



No different than a bracelet or leather strap will eventually show.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

I appreciate that rubber straps offer some fun alternatives, particularly for the brand who is too stubborn to offer its non PM watches in anything other than a bracelet.

I live in one of the hottest places in the US (Phoenix), and let me tell you, that Oyster bracelet on my Submariner, is less comfortable than the Jubilee of the Batgirl on a smoldering hot day. Neither were more comfortable than a Nato on a hot day.

I recently picked up a Rubber B for the Sub after the feedback I received from others who have them. I had a Rubber strap for the Big Pilot prior to selling the Big Pilot, and it was amazing during the summer, very comfortable.

Seems like a lot of personal preferences mostly. I hear a lot of people in IG and YouTube comments saying ridiculous things like: "you can't put a Submariner on Rubber, it's meant to be on a SS bracelet. Anything else is pure s***!" 😐...🤨...🙄

Sounds like way too many people have drank the Rolex and IG marketing kool-aid these days.

I think Rubber straps, provided you don't have some allergy that prevents you from wearing them, are a fun and comfy alternative depending on how and where your wear them.


----------



## ABS1

I'll chime in on the tropic style too. I always though the same thing about rubber - tried many out but they just were uncomfortable. Then I got a CW Trident C65 on Tropic Rubber. Oh boy, did that change everything! It's great in the heat, in the cold, and is truly just right for comfort. Turns out there is a wide variety of quality out there and the "good" ones are great while the rest are mostly meh. I've since got a tropic rubber strap for my SKX009 from Uncle Seiko and it's also crazy comfortable in all conditions.


----------



## mui.richard

^^^this.

My Yema Superman Heritage Bronze came with a "tropic rubber strap" and it suked big time. Stiff, stiff and STIFF. It was so uncomfortable I only tried it on once and it never saw the light of day again.

Got this vulcanized rubber instead and completely changed my about "rubber straps". 

They aren't created equally.









20mm Tropic Straps & Rubber Bands for Watches & Chronographs – Wolbrook Watches


20mm rubber straps and tropic bands for watches. The Skindiver “Worldtimer” from the 1960s was sold on a Tropic strap made of rubber. Once more, the Skindiver tool-watch can be paired with the iconic rubber band.




wolbrook.com


----------



## Toolwatchmd

Do not skimp on poor quality rubber. Rubber is much better than silicone. For hot summer weather the benefit of rubber is it dries quickly. You need a strap that has vents or air channels to keep air circulating. The other benefit of rubber is you can wear it a tad looser and it will still grip your wrist and prevent the watch from sliding around…do not wear rubber tight.

I like Isofrane, but they tend to go best with chunky divers.


----------



## Munchie

supawabb said:


> This is a case of someone needing to try something out rather basing their reply on what they've heard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fine not to like them, but interested in learning just how they "wear off" easily? I've bean wearing rubber straps on almost all my watches for a good 10 years + and not a single one is showing any "wearing" as you called it.
> 
> As far as the rubber straps go, most of the bigger companies carry really nice quality ones. Then you have the micro brand companies who in many instances have their straps made by some of the larger companies like Bonetto Cinturini. You also have ISOfrane who began making straps in the 1960's, shut down and have been back in business for 12-14 years? They are amazing, but are also ver expensive. For an ISOfrane styles strap, at 1/3rd the price and 95% of the quality one can look at Borealis rubber straps. You have a variety of rubber/silicone straps. FKM rubber, vulcanized rubber, silicone. Some of the qualms about silicone is they can be a lint magnet. I presently have a vented style silicone strap on a diver at the moment and have to say it's comfort is out of this world. Impressed enough by it I have 6 more on the way. The FKM rubber straps are strong and supple and one can get them in a variety of colors and designs. Also HNBR rubber, the following is copied from WatchGecko's site: (Hydrogenated Acrylonitrile-Butadiene) rubber is a modern and highly resistant compound. It offers superior r*esistance to steam, oils and corrosive materials.* It has advanced abrasion resistance and makes a watch strap comfortable in hot and cold conditions.
> 
> I certainly enjoy them far more year round as they never begin to smell bad like leather can if they get sweaty over and over again, or wet. They offer me far more comfort overall. Are they dressy? Not at all, but then again neither are the watches I wear them on. If I want dressy, I have watches for that purpose.
> 
> So at present, I have the following
> 1 x ISOfrane
> 1 x HNBR rubber
> 3 x Borealis rubber (ISOfrane style)
> 8 x FKM rubber
> 
> A few examples of the various rubber straps:
> 
> Borealis rubber
> 
> 
> Borealis rubber
> 
> 
> Borealis rubber (left). ISOfrane rubber (right)
> 
> 
> HNBR rubber
> 
> 
> HNBR rubber
> 
> 
> HNBR rubber
> 
> 
> FKM rubber
> 
> 
> FKM rubber
> 
> 
> FKM rubber purchased from Dryden watches (identical to the FKM's above but at 7x's the price)


Thanks for the comprehensive post  

Watchgecko has Tropic straps in HNBR and FKM rubber - I have the HNBR and its great. Looking to get another and not sure whether to get the HNBR again or the FKM 

Between HNBR and FKM rubber which is best in your opinion?

And/Or which would you say is the most comfortable?


----------



## Alex Thyl

@supawabb

It makes a difference in case of your statement, aka "_I've bean wearing rubber straps on almost all my watches for a good *10 years* + and* not a single one is showing any "wearing*"_".


----------



## Ginseng108

Just put my SNR029 on the OEM silicone for the warm seasons. 
This will be its third season. There is burnishing on the edges and corners, but that's unavoidable and expected for satin finish elastomer straps. It's normal wear and I'm fine with buying a replacement for $90 when I feel the need for a refresh.


----------



## Ayreonaut

Silicone seems like an inferior material to me.

I like the ISOfranes and Borealis version too, both of which are made from natural rubber. 

They keep a dive watch from sliding around, and are vented well. I wear them on the beach, and backpacking, and sweating on them is never a problem. Bracelets tend to chafe me in similar circumstances. 

I recently bought a Zealande FKM strap which is ridiculously comfortable to wear. But I haven't worn it in the heat yet and I don't know how durable it will be.


----------



## JTK Awesome

dfx1 said:


> I hear if lint sticks to it its crap. What a metric lol.


That would be a silicone strap. Silicone is crap. If you need rubber, get real rubber - don't be cheap.

Back to the OP's question. The only use I have for rubber is for aquatic and beater use. If you're worried about Summer comfort for other uses, bracelets or NATOs are the way to go.


----------



## Logan of the Rockies

Well for me, rubber straps are more about sporty, colorful fun than anything else. I tend to put them on Seiko Prospex, also have one for an Edox, etc. But on luxury pieces I stick with the factory bracelet.

As for summers, unless a bracelet has an exceptionally good microadjust, I find rubber straps more convenient to go ahead and adjust according to expanding wrists, and yeah, personally, I'd rather sweat on rubber than metal.

That said, these are FKM, and I have noticed silicon definitely gets a little more clammy, where as the FKM feels great and is also easy enough to just wash off in the sink. Not a big fan of silicon personally...too soft and not tough enough.


----------



## Mstrmusic

I don't like sweating into a fancy leather band in summer heat--feel like it shortens the life span of the strap.


----------



## fish70

They were probably fine when most people wore dive watches for swimming, snorkeling, and diving but they are sweaty in a warm room.


----------



## Hvrnaut

I always buy the bracelet with the watch. Then, I buy the rubber. Rubber B to be specific. I have four now. Two on Breitlings and one each on IWC and Rolex. Yes, they are very expensive. So are the watches they are attached to. Worth every penny, and extremely comfortable.

I also have a Barton Premiere on a Citizen Nighthawk which works great for me. The cost is in line with the cost of the watch, so it works well, also.

Bracelets dress up a bit better, no question, and are easier to sell when the time comes.
Always buy the bracelet, but don skimp on your rubber strap or you’ll end up thinking all rubber is the same. It’s not.


----------



## chriswalkerband

Always isofrane during FL summers 🐊


----------



## supawabb

Munchie said:


> Thanks for the comprehensive post
> 
> Watchgecko has Tropic straps in HNBR and FKM rubber - I have the HNBR and its great. Looking to get another and not sure whether to get the HNBR again or the FKM
> 
> Between HNBR and FKM rubber which is best in your opinion?
> 
> And/Or which would you say is the most comfortable?


I cannot say I prefer one over the other. Both are very comfortable and durable.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

Hvrnaut said:


> I always buy the bracelet with the watch. Then, I buy the rubber. Rubber B to be specific. I have four now. Two on Breitlings and one each on IWC and Rolex. Yes, they are very expensive. So are the watches they are attached to. Worth every penny, and extremely comfortable.
> 
> 
> Bracelets dress up a bit better, no question, and are easier to sell when the time comes.
> Always buy the bracelet, but don skimp on your rubber strap or you’ll end up thinking all rubber is the same. It’s not.


This exactly. Anyone spending thousands on their watch, and complaining that a $230 rubber strap is too much, who is seeking a rubber alternative, is extremely perplexing to me.

Cheap rubber is not the same. Go try on an Aquanaut strap sometime (I didn't say buy), and tell me that feels like anything you're wearing on a Seiko watch.

Not the same quality, at all.


----------



## mathu

1. Good rubber strap has ventilation holes or grooves inside to prevent it from sticking to the skin
2. Key thing about rubber strap is that it reduces the overall weight of the watch and you can wear it slightly loose and still not have the watch dancing on your wrist


----------



## JMVNYC

For me it’s the look and they’re comfy for summer. Certainly not superior.


----------



## JLittle

Just like leather straps and bracelets, there are good rubber straps, and there are bad ones.


----------



## JLittle

Omega makes fantastic deployant rubber straps for the Seamaster 300M and the Omega AT Worldtimer. Most comfortable strap of any kind I've worn. Comfort unaffected by even the hottest days.


----------



## JLittle

All of a sudden, I can't reply to anyone's post...but only on this thread.


----------



## SigDigit

JLittle, I'm having same problem. Anyway, anybody paying 100 bucks plus for a rubber strap is a little overfunded perhaps. Big fan of Borealis Isofrane look-alike, about 50 bucks, but looks and feels like a professional dive strap, makes my diver look like....a diver.


----------



## JLittle

@SigDigit, I've been having issues with my Seamaster 300M bracelet lately, so I just dropped $500 on Omega's deployant rubber strap and I have zero regrets. I wouldn't spend that kind of money on a strap for what I consider my affordables, but I have no desire to have my nicer watches on carp straps.


----------



## Flip2Grail

I generally don’t care for for silicone straps. I like good quality rubber. I have like 5 or 6 of them, but also have nev

Took an Everest strap to Asia in the most humid climate possible and it was great for a 3 week trip.

My daily beater is a Breitling Colt SkyRacer and the rubber strap is very comfortable.

When summer comes around, I wear Panerai mostly on rubber.

I also am fanatical about cleaning my straps.

After Ocean , clean and dry
After the gym and a day of heat, clean and dry.

Some people feel rubber cheapens their precious watch…… my watches are tools.


----------



## SMP300M

I love Apple Watch silicone sports strap. It is really soft, comfortable, and long lasting. It can be a bit sticky when sweaty. But I prefer sticky silicone strap over sticky stainless steel.

However, with my limited experience with rubber straps on normal watches, I don't get it either. Quality is quite poor. Naybe there are better ones out there. But I just go with leather or Nato-style nylon band, for $10-$40.

My old Seiko Orange Monster came with both stainless bracelet and synthetic rubber. Really stiff and not comfortable.
I bought Orient Kamasu on synthetic rubber, mainly for the price. Stiff and uncomfortable. And just gross looking as it is magnetic for dead skin and lint.
I got a microbrand watch (Baltic Aquascaphe) with tropic natural rubber. I don't really have a chance to test it out. Because the spacing between the holes are too far apart. The band is either too tight or too lose.


----------



## misterkevlar

Interesting timing this just last week I bought a genuine tropic strap in navy for my Doxa300T and after a few days weaing it wow its super comfy, I got it from Watch gecko in the UK with a 20% discount so didnt pay full price and I really like it suits the watch perfectly. I bought a Borealis ISOfrane, but wasnt overly impressed.

I like a good mix of straps to keep it fun my Doxa 300T has been on a leather strap ( i know...i know!) and it was a nice combo of blue dial and tan leather.


----------



## djmcnz

I have rubber strap options for a number of my watches and permanently installed on a tool watch (aesthetic) and a smart watch (function) and enjoy them all.

I do disagree with some of the comments that imply you need to spend hundreds to get a good rubber strap, I have a criminally expensive Omega rubber deployant for my Seamaster AT and it's _less_ comfortable than my $30 Barton rubber strap (the Omega deployant buckle is far too intrusive). Luxury watch brand straps/bands/bracelets are are a total scam regardless of the material, you can get excellent and often superior alternatives for fractions of the cost. I've learnt my lesson there (and wear my AT on its original bracelet almost exclusively now).

For me rubber straps add versatility and a sprinkle of fun, they're a good way to dress down a watch and can be very comfortable in a range of conditions.


----------



## Scott_DC

I'm a big fan of perlon in hot weather: light, breathable, fast drying, looks great in all settings, super strong.


----------



## Jonathan T

I love Good quality rubber straps on my divers that go in for ocean duty. Or anything wet.


----------



## Luke357

I think everything’s a personal preference. I lean towards rubber a lot for my divers. My wrist seems to expand a lot in the summer and rubber makes it easy to adjust quicker and feels lighter to me. My pelagos stays on bracelet b/c of the quick adjustments it offers. Other than that either scurfa, iso, or crafter blue are my favorites.
I seem to find a sweet spot with a certain watch and strap combo, and sometimes it takes little time to figure that out.


----------



## Sloan441

I've never had any problems with any sort of strap in hot weather. It's hot. Everything's hot when it's hot. It's also a very small amount of real estate on the body. Not really seeing a problem here. 

Comfort, however, is important and we're talking both mental and physical. 

I like bracelets and they're my preferred method of securing a watch. I used to be bracelet or bust. However, they're not always available for all watches and sometimes you simply want something else. 

My first non-bracelet watch (that I actually wore) was an Arnie. Seiko's silicone straps are very comfortable. I kept seeing complaints about lint and after about six months I knew why. It's not a huge thing, but it's in ongoing thing and it is a distraction where there need not be one (re: mental comfort). 

That brought me to real (or mostly real) rubber. I like these. A lot. However, like most things you do tend to get what you pay for, but there is a point of pretty rapidly diminishing returns. My initial point of contact was the Viton strap for my NTH Thresher. This is pretty close to ideal for a rubber strap. Fitted, very slick, seemingly impervious to anything it found itself in, and comfortable. 

I was all in on rubber at this point and all my frequently worn watches have rubber strap options now. Isofrane and Bonetto Cinturini have been the go-to choices for the aftermarket. I particularly like the BC 315. Isofrane is pretty deep into those diminishing returns, but, damn, I do like them--and black buckles for these are kind of hard to come by. There are others I would consider, but these are what I have presently. 

NATOs were an experiment for me and it's an ongoing one not without some issues. I like the idea of them. Cheap (relatively), strong, about as total security for the watch as you can get. However, their fit is a bit odd on my wrists. Two watches are on them at present. One is about to get replaced. Probably. Dunno, jury is still out.


----------

